# Hardcore Brands Sell



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I ended up buying a 6 pack of Wigeon and Black Ducks with intent on painting them into Divers.

https://www.hardcore-brands.com/shop/holiday-closeouts/

A couple great deals over here.

$20 6 Pack of Wigeon

$20 6 Pack of Black Duck (Can be painted for cheap to Coot/Divers)

$10 Camo Hoodie

$30 Gang Rig Kit

$50 Dozen of Speck Shells (Can be painted for cheap to Canada decoys)

$10 Texas Rig Decoy Bag.

Also, Free Shipping


----------

